# [Particionado] Disco de datos

## Txema

Buenas, acabo de hacerme con un HD (de cuarta mano ya creo xD) de 80GB y quiero usarlo para meter datos, sobre todo la colección de música y puede que algunas películas en HD ¿qué opciones de particionado me recomendáis?

----------

## i92guboj

Los discos para almacenamiento masivo no los suelo particionar. Normalmente los formateo con ext3 y pongo a 0 el espacio reservado para root. 

```
tune2fs -m0 /dev/loquesea
```

----------

## Txema

Lo formatee anoche como ext2, ¿hay algún sistema de archivos que me diera ventajas sobre este, teniendo en cuenta que son unos 4000 archivos 

con una media de 5MB por archivo?

----------

## i92guboj

 *Txema wrote:*   

> Lo formatee anoche como ext2, ¿hay algún sistema de archivos que me diera ventajas sobre este, teniendo en cuenta que son unos 4000 archivos 
> 
> con una media de 5MB por archivo?

 

No son muchos archivos así que realmente poco cambio vas a notar uses el sistema que uses. Yo uso ext3 para estas cosas porque es más seguro y porque me ahorra mucho tiempo en los fsck (fsck con ext2 en un volumen de 1TB es algo que me da repelús con tan solo pensar en ello). Pero si no son archivos importantes o tienes forma fácil de recuperarlos, entonces ext2 está bien.

La única razón para usar otro sistema sería la portabilidad (fat/ntfs).

----------

## ensarman

si es musica puedes usar fat, para que la puedas leer en cualquer SO sin problemas, pero si quieres almacenar archivos de mas de 4GB, entonces fat se queda un tanto obsoleto, ya que no puedes colocar archivos de ese tamaño ahi, yo usaria resiser o ext3 aunque reiser es mas rapido.

----------

## pcmaster

La opción de FAT, para poder leerlo en otros S.O., es una opción si el disco es externo. Si es interno y solamente usas Linux, formatéalo en Reiserfs o Ext3.

----------

## demostenes

Pues yo, personalmente, huiría del reiserfs como un gamo del lobo.... ¡¡¡porque yo sólo he tenido problemas con ese fs!!!

Bienaventurado el ext3fs, porque el te proveerá hasta ante caídas no deseadas....   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## pcmaster

Pues en mi caso, siempre he usado Reiser, y cero problemas.

----------

## i92guboj

Por si a alguien le interesa, ext4 ya es estable en linux 2.6.28. Detalles e instrucciones para la migración desde ext3 aquí:

http://kernelnewbies.org/Ext4

----------

## the incredible hurd

ext3 sin lugar a la menor duda... No olvides el parámetro -m0 cuando formatees o añádelo con tune2fs.

Yo además siempre añado:

```
tune2fs -o journal_data,user_xattr,acl
```

para acelerar las búsquedas con beagle.

Y si te preocupa la portabilidad a otros sistemas operativos, usa Ext2 IFS For Windows, aunque con cuidado, Windows no entiende los permisos y puedes hacer verdaderos estropicios con / en caso de tener algún sistema operativo adicional instalado.

Edito: reiserfs sólo está soportado bajo linux y dudo que se siga desarrollando por razones que no vienen a cuento.

----------

## Txema

Vaya, está resultanto productivo este tema ^^

Habrá que probar ese ext4, a ver cómo se comporta.

----------

## sefirotsama

No te rcomiendo fat debido a su límite de 2GB por  archivo (a parte de su fragmentación).

Esto creo que te afecta si tienes películas en HD que pueden superar ése límite tranquilamente (también imagenes de DVD).

Te recomiendo NTFS si quieres portabilidad, o bien ext4 si no lo requiere.

----------

## artic

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

> No te rcomiendo fat debido a su límite de 2GB por  archivo (a parte de su fragmentación).
> 
> Esto creo que te afecta si tienes películas en HD que pueden superar ése límite tranquilamente (también imagenes de DVD).
> 
> Te recomiendo NTFS si quieres portabilidad, o bien ext4 si no lo requiere.

 

Fat32 admite hasta 4 gigas por archivo

 *txema wrote:*   

> Vaya, está resultanto productivo este tema ^^
> 
> Habrá que probar ese ext4, a ver cómo se comporta.

 

Yo uso ext4 , desde 0 , no migrado de ext3 (con los consiguientes beneficios) , hice la instalación con un livecd con kernel 2.6.28 logicamente ,

http://arstechnica.com/journals/linux.ars/2009/01/12/super-fast-ext4-filesystem-arrives-in-ubuntu-9-04

http://www.muylinux.com/2009/01/14/ubuntu-904-con-ext4-214-segundos-en-arrancar/

Yo desde luego no noto apenas diferencia respecto a ext3 , espero que no empecemos con el cuento de reiser4 , que por cierto espero que los creadores de ext4 acaben mejor que Hans Reiser , menuda historia más macabra  :Cool: 

----------

## Txema

Rescato este tema para preguntaros qué tamaño de partición sería el correcto para /var/tmp ya que he tenido problemas con la gráfica que no consigo arreglar y voy a aprovechar para hacer un particionado como dios manda, que el otro día lo hice en el servidor y ha triplicado su velocidad, es increíble lo que se puede lograr simplemente separando /var ^^

Saludos.

P.D: no tengo intención de volver a compilar openoffice, el binario va suficientemente bien ^^"

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Yo tengo 3Gb con 1Gb para ccache y me parece que es poco, voy a necesitar mas en cualquier momento:

```
Filesystem  Size  Used Avail Use%                         Mounted on            

/dev/sda7  3075M 2063M  808M 67.1 [##############.......] /var/tmp
```

Salud!

----------

## Txema

Actualmente tengo esto:

```
S.ficheros          Tamaño Usado  Disp Uso% Montado en

/dev/root             6,7G  4,7G  2,1G  71% /

/dev/sda1              46M   14M   30M  33% /boot

/dev/sda4             183G  157G   27G  86% /home
```

En /home tengo 3 GB en .ccache y 4 GB en .portage, con todo /usr/portage y además el temporal de compilación portage, sí, lo sé, es una gilipollez muy grande lo que hice con portage ^^"

¿Qué os parece este esquema?

```
/boot  ---------->  40 MB          - ext2

/  -------------->  5120 MB (5 GB) - ext4

/var  ----------->  4096 MB (4 GB) - ext2 (2 GB para ccache)

/usr/portage  --->  3072 MB (3 GB) - ext2 (mkfs.ext2 -i 1024 -b 1024)

/usr/src  ------->  1024 MB (1 GB) - ext4

/home  ---------->  resto (175 GB) - ext4
```

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Txema wrote:*   

> ¿Qué os parece este esquema?
> 
> ```
> /boot  ---------->  40 MB          - ext2
> 
> ...

 

De mi experiencia propia:

/usr/src con 1Gb de tamaño no alcanza para meter dentro las fuentes de dos versiones del kernel distintas, inclusive formateado con tamaño de inodos y bloques de 1024 bytes... Se pone realmente incómodo tener que borrar los fuentes de un kernel para poder instalar otro, sobre todo cuando algo sale mal y hay que volver al kernel anterior sin las fuentes.

Si vas a necesitar mas de un código fuente del kernel Al menos 1.5Gb en /usr/src

/usr/portage/ tiene millones de archivos muy pequeños, /usr/portage/distfiles tiene apenas algunos cientos de gran tamaño. Es mas conveniente separar uno de otro en al menos dos particiones. Formateando la partición que alojará /usr/portage con 1024 para bloques e inodos con 300Mb sobra para que entre todo portage... 

Distfiles dependerá de con que frecuencia borres todo, el de esta pc en la que escribo ya ocupa sus buenos 3Gb.

Salud!

----------

## Txema

```
/boot  ------------------>    50 MB          - ext2

/  ---------------------->  5120 MB (5 GB)   - ext4

/var  ------------------->  4096 MB (4 GB)   - ext2 (2 GB para ccache)

/usr/portage  ----------->   300 MB          - ext2 (mkfs.ext2 -i 1024 -b 1024)

/usr/portage/distfiles -->  3072 MB (3 GB)   - ext4

/usr/src  --------------->  1536 MB (1.5 GB) - ext4

/home  ------------------>  resto (175 GB)   - ext4
```

A ver que os parece así entonces. 

¿2 GB para /var será suficiente o me estoy pasando? (teniendo en cuenta que no voy a compilar openoffice jajaja)

Saludos.

----------

## Murderer_Fresh

Aqui hablan de posible perdida de datos en las particiones ext4 http://www.h-online.com/open/Ext4-data-loss-explanations-and-workarounds--/news/112892 (Lamentablemente en ingles)

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Murderer_Fresh wrote:*   

> Aqui hablan de posible perdida de datos en las particiones ext4 http://www.h-online.com/open/Ext4-data-loss-explanations-and-workarounds--/news/112892 (Lamentablemente en ingles)

 

Nada de que preocuparse. El ubuntero ese que se queja probablemente ni haya intentado el reinicio de emergencia con reisub que funciona en el 95% de los casos y que hubiera evitado tanto lío, además, no puede haber perdido como dice el artículo "una gran cantidad de información"... A lo sumo unos pocos megas. Cuanto puede llegar a cachear el kernel antes de hacer un commit al sistema de archivos?

EXT4 no es mas que puras ventajas de las que son apreciables a simple vista...

Salud!

**EDITO** Además por algo es ubuntu alpha, no?

----------

## Txema

Nunca he instalado usando un liveCD, ¿es posible hacerlo con amd64? ¿y más o menos cuál es el proceso?

Saludos.

----------

## afkael

 *Txema wrote:*   

> Nunca he instalado usando un liveCD, ¿es posible hacerlo con amd64? ¿y más o menos cuál es el proceso?
> 
> Saludos.

 

Sabayon es based on gentoo, trae todas las herramientas del handbook incluso el directorio /mnt/gentoo asi que sólo abris konsole, te logueas como superusuario con la contraseña root y, si sos muy vago y querés una instalación igual a la del ejemplo del handbook, nomás vas copiando y pegando los comandos   :Razz: 

Yo utilizo el knetworkmanager para configurar la conección en el Live-DVD y Firefox para descargar el stage y el árbol de portage pero puedes optar por la manera que ofrece el handbook ya que netsetup y wget están incluidos en esta distro, incluso podrías usar gparted, pero en mi caso siempre opté por fdisk.. (opcionalmente podés escuchar música con amarok o ver videos de youtube).

Lástima que Sabayon no tenga en kernel 2.6.28 para hacer la instalación en ext4 directamente

Saludos

----------

## Txema

¿Pero tengo que usar un liveCD de amd64 o da igual?

----------

## i92guboj

 *Txema wrote:*   

> ¿Pero tengo que usar un liveCD de amd64 o da igual?

 

Si planeas instalar Gentoo para 64 bits si, lo más sencillo es usar un livecd para 64 bits.

----------

## Txema

Bueno al final lo he conseguido, he encontrado un live CD de 64 bits y con el kernel 2.6.28, una alpha de kubuntu jaunty, que además me está sirviendo para convencerme de no instalar KDE 4 todavía, está muyyyy verde, prefiero KDE con compiz ^^

Bueno ahora mismo estoy en el live CD y seguiré aquí hasta que haya compilado el entorno gráfico y algunas otras cosillas, ya os contaré  :Wink: 

Saludos.

P.D: tengo un problemilla, nunca había tenido tantas particiones y estoy perdio, ¿qué es lo que necesita grub específicamente? ¿el sistema raíz, la partición /usr/src, /boot...? no sé qué partición poner ^^"

----------

## pelelademadera

root (donde esta /boot)

kernel /boot/kernel**** root=/dev/(donde estan los modulos) en mi caso /

initramfs no lo uso

----------

## Txema

Gracias por vuestra ayuda.

Tuve un problemilla con la compilación de gcc, que me costó 5 intentos de compilación y una reinstalación, hasta darme cuenta de que tenía que actualizar glibc antes de gcc (el propio portage lo ponía después...), pero bueno, me ha servido para aprender unas cuantas cosas esta nueva instalación desde un liveCD, y debo decir que el sistema de ficheros ext4 va de maravilla, se inicia y apaga a una velocidad al menos el doble que antes, y el sistema va suave suave, con las opciones por defecto en fstab, una gozada vamos.

El esquema final de particionado fue este:

```
/boot  ------------------>    40 MB          - ext2

/  ---------------------->  6144 MB (6 GB)   - ext4

/var  ------------------->  5120 MB (5 GB)   - ext2 (2 GB para ccache)

/usr/portage  ----------->   350 MB          - ext2 (mkfs.ext2 -i 1024 -b 1024)

/usr/portage/distfiles -->  3072 MB (3 GB)   - ext4

/usr/src  --------------->  1536 MB (1.5 GB) - ext4

/home  ------------------>  resto (172 GB)   - ext4
```

Lo de mkfs.ext2 -i 1024 -b 1024 para /usr/portaga es muy importante, porque a ese tamaño no me cabía portage, además le di 50 MB más que le han venido de maravilla para r algo más desahogado  :Wink: 

Ah, y los problemas de apr-util, cups y la gráfica se han solucionado, no hay nada como una buena reinstalación para que todo funcione perfectamente xDD

Saludos.

----------

